# Need quick help!



## kmillsaps (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a question. I have a patient who has Panncreas cancer and is in the care of Hospice and is on Medicare. How do I bill Hospice for an office visit (face to face)? I understand that Medicare sets aside amount of money for Hospice care so Medicare is dening my claims. Thank you for your help!

Karen


----------



## mbort (Sep 9, 2008)

rebeccawoodward just posted a great link in one of the forums about hospice.  Unfortunately I dont remember which one now.

If you go to the search engine, type in hospice and click on show threads, you will find lots of good information regarding this subject.

Hope this helps
Mary


----------



## squallks (Sep 9, 2008)

you would use the GV modifier, unless there is an agreement with the hospice agency to provide consultation services. In that case, you would bill the hospice agency directly.  





Professional services of attending physicians, who may be nurse practitioners, furnished to hospice beneficiaries are coded with modifier GV. (Attending physician not employed or paid under arrangement by the patient's hospice provider); the GW modifier is billed for services unrelated to the terminal illness
CMS Pub 100-4, Chap 11 Section 40.2; or CR 3226


----------



## kmillsaps (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you sooooooooooo much for your fast response!! I will try using the modifier GV. 

Thanks, Karen


----------

